# (SOLUCIONADO)[MONTAR USB MANUALMENTE] Como hacerlo? (CLOSE)

## ZaPa

Hola a todos, veamos, mi problema esque como en el portatil tengo gentoo no puedo acceder desde ahi al usb ya qué no se montarlo, porque entro en /dev/ y no me aclaro cual seria el del pendrive...

Yo para montar el cdrom hago:

mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom

y Montado..

Y para el usb?

Espero respuestas,muchas gracías.Last edited by ZaPa on Thu Apr 19, 2007 12:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## achaw

Cuando enchufes el dispositivo usb, se te van a crear los nodos automaticamente, asi que, una vez enchufado busca en dmesg (ejecuta dmesg en la consola) y fijate, una vez que esten creados montalo, en el caso que te halla creado /dev/sda1:

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
```

----------

## sirope

Aprovechando el hilo pregunto:

Usé distribuciones en que mi disco duro no era reconocido como hda sino sda.

Si monto /dev/sda1, lo que se monta no es el usb sino hd0,0 

¿Cómo monto el pendrive en esta situación?

PS. ¿No será mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /dondeloquierasmontar? Me parece que si no especifico el tipo de archivo no me deja montarlo, al menos que esté el fstab. salu2!! Espero no ser un usurpador de temas.. chao!

----------

## achaw

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Usé distribuciones en que mi disco duro no era reconocido como hda sino sda.
> 
> Si monto /dev/sda1, lo que se monta no es el usb sino hd0,0 
> 
> ¿Cómo monto el pendrive en esta situación?

 

Probablemente se le asigne un nodo distinto al dispositivo usb, chequea dmesg, use sda1 como ejemplo nada mas.

 *sirope wrote:*   

> PS. ¿No será mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /dondeloquierasmontar? Me parece que si no especifico el tipo de archivo no me deja montarlo, al menos que esté el fstab. salu2!! Espero no ser un usurpador de temas.. chao!

 

Verdad, indicale un tipo de archivo, entre otras opciones, cheque man mount

Saludos

----------

## Magnum44

Si no es sda lo normal es que sea sdb, por lo tanto:

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb
```

Y si aun así no va, ejecuta usbview y mira cual es el dispositivo.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sirope

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Si no es sda lo normal es que sea sdb, por lo tanto:
> 
> ```
> mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb
> ```
> ...

 

Pues claro.. pensé que sdb sería un segundo disco duro...

Gracias!! ... salu2!

----------

## zx80

Siguiendo con el tema de los usb y al respecto de usbview... ¿Como se sabe el enlace a donde apunta? Es decir, yo lo uso para ver si está detectado o no, pero la info q sale es muy "espesa" y aun así no encuentro nunca a donde apunta (sda, sdb1, sdf2...)

----------

## Magnum44

Pues... es relativamente claro:

sda -> Dispositivo USB

sda1 -> Partición número 1 del dispositivo USB

sda2 -> Partición número 2 del dispositivo USB

...

En principio no tienes que mirar en ningún sitio... además no creo que tengas más de una partición en un pendrive de esos... podría ser, pero weno.

----------

## pcmaster

Los discos USB y Firewire se reconocen como si fueran SCSI. Los SATA también, si la controladora está en modo nativo (si estáen modo emulación IDE se pueden detectar como ide). Obviamente los ide son hdn y los SCSI sdn (n=a para el primer disco, b para el segundo, etc).

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Pues... es relativamente claro:
> 
> sda -> Dispositivo USB
> 
> sda1 -> Partición número 1 del dispositivo USB
> ...

 

Sí, si es el PRIMER dispositivo.

OJO: en los últimos kernel hay un driver libata para discos pata, si lo usáis TODOS los discos serán reconocidos como SCSI, aunque sean pata.

Normalmente, las letras se asignan según el orden en que son enchufados, aunque con udev (con el antiguo devfs no) se pueden crear nombres persistentes para que, por ejemplo, el lector de tarjetas tenga siempre el mismo nodo de dispositivo, tanto si es el segundo como el quinto disco que se conecta.

----------

## zx80

No, si esto lo se.

Digo cuando conecto algun dispositivo, como un joystick, tarjeta sd o lo q sea. El usbview me dice algo como lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> FireStorm Dual Analog 2
> 
> Manufacturer: THRUSTMASTER
> 
> Speed: 1.5Mb/s (low)
> ...

 

Es mucha info, si, pero no aparece (o no lo se ver) donde apunta el dispositivo en /dev para saber como configurar las apps.

----------

## Neodraco

 *zx80 wrote:*   

> Es mucha info, si, pero no aparece (o no lo se ver) donde apunta el dispositivo en /dev para saber como configurar las apps.

 

Olvídate de lsusb. Eso aparece al ejecutar dmesg.

```
usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SAMSUNG  HD400LD          WQ10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

SCSI device sda: 781422768 512-byte hdwr sectors (400088 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 781422768 512-byte hdwr sectors (400088 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

----------

## ZaPa

Yo sigo sin conseguir hacer funcionar el pendrive en mi gentoo  :Sad: ..

Esta es la salida del dmesg:

```

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x16f R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 01 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x170 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x170 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x171 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x171 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x172 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x172 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 01 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x173 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x173 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x174 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x174 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x175 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x175 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 01 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x176 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x176 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x177 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x177 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x178 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x178 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 01 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x179 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x179 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x17a L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x17a R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x17b L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x17b R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 01 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x17c L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x17c R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x17d L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x17d R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x17e L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x17e R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 01 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x17f L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x17f R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x180 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x180 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x181 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x181 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 01 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x182 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x182 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x183 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x183 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x184 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x184 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 01 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x185 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x185 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x186 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x186 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x187 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x187 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 01 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x188 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x188 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x189 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x189 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x18a L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x18a R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 01 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x18b L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x18b R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x18c L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x18c R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

```

No encuentro nada donde diga en que ruta se ha "autoasignado" el dispositivo usb.

Gracías por sus respuestas.

Saludos.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## pcmaster

Bueno, pues te voy a decir cómo lo hice yo   :Very Happy: 

En mi caso no es un pendrive, sino un lector de tarjetas por USB, aunque viene a ser lo mismo. Yo le puse mis propias reglas para que crease mis dispositivos a gusto. Aquí tienes mi archivo /etc/udev/rules.d/20-mis.udev.rules

# Link permanente para el ZIP 100 paralelo

KERNEL=="sd[a-z]4", SYSFS{model}=="ZIP 100         ", SYMLINK+="disk/zip100"

# Para el lector HAMA USB

KERNEL=="sd[a-z]1", SYSFS{model}=="SD  Card Reader ", SYMLINK+="disk/sd-reader"

KERNEL=="sd[a-z]1", SYSFS{model}=="MS  Card Reader ", SYMLINK+="disk/ms-reader"

# Para el MP3 USB

KERNEL=="sd[a-z]1", SYSFS{model}=="Audio Player    ", SYMLINK+="disk/mp3"

# Para el disco duro externo Firewire

KERNEL=="sd*", SYSFS{vendor}=="ST380011", SYMLINK+="disk/externo%n"

----------

## pcmaster

Antes tenía prisa... ya he vuelto  :Wink: 

Tienes una guía para crear reglas aquí:

http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html

En mi caso, puedes ver que el lector me aparece como dos dispositivos, ya que tiene dos ranuras (una para tarjetas SD y otra para tarjetas MS).

SYSFS{model} es cómo se identifica el dispositivo. La línea 

KERNEL=="sd[a-z]1", SYSFS{model}=="SD Card Reader ", SYMLINK+="disk/sd-reader" 

viene a querer decir: cualquier dispositivo SCSI (sda, sdb, sdc, etc) que se llame "SD Card Reader" le creas un enlace a la partición 1 en /dev/disk/sd-reader.

Para saber cómo se identifica el dispositivo, puedes usar udevinfo. En el enlace que te he puesto tienes una guía bastante completa, en inglés. Si tienes dudas, pregunta  :Wink: 

----------

## Neodraco

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Yo sigo sin conseguir hacer funcionar el pendrive en mi gentoo ..
> 
> Esta es la salida del dmesg:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

La salida es demasiado larga, ¿puedes desactivar la opcion "USB Mass Storage verbose debug" y postear entonces la salida de dmesg?

Sólo comentar dos cosas, para que no se pasen por alto, ambas extraidas de la excelente guía que ha comentado pcmaster: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html

 * Si al conectar el dispositivo, el kernel no le asigna ningún device, escribir una regla no lo va a solucionar.

 * En la mayoria de los casos no es necesario escribir reglas específicas, los dispositivos tienen nombres únicos en /dev/disk:

```
ls -lR /dev/disk
```

Ahí se puede acceder a los dispositivos por nombre, por UUID, etc.

Como he dicho, ambas cosas se comentan en la guía. Por tanto, primero desactiva el verbose debug (ahora mismo no nos sirve) y mira a ver que sale.

También sucede a veces que un dispositivo no funciona correctamente con el modulo para usb 2.0 (ehci_hcd) pero sí con el módulo para usb 1.1 (uhci_hcd). Tengo aquí delante un lector de tarjetas que hace eso mismo.

----------

## pcmaster

Sí, es cierto, en /dev/disk hay ya nombres específicos... lo malo es que, al menos en mi caso, eran larguísimos, así que me creé los míos propios a gusto, y ya ni me acordaba de ellos  :Wink: 

Por ejemplo, en el caso de mi lector USB con una tarjeta SD insertada:

```
# ls /dev/disk/by-id/*Hama*

/dev/disk/by-id/usb-Hama_MS_Card_Reader_000000000003-0:1

/dev/disk/by-id/usb-Hama_SD_Card_Reader_000000000003-0:0

/dev/disk/by-id/usb-Hama_SD_Card_Reader_000000000003-0:0-part1
```

Y claro, poner ese nombre de dispositivo tan largo en /etc/fstab, con lo largas que son las líneas de dicho archivo ya de por sí, pues como que no...

Por cierto, en /dev/disk/by-label se crean nombres de dispositivos que dependen del nombre de volumen de la unidad. Puede ser útil si tenemos varias tarjetas (o discos) para hacer copias de seguridad, para detectar cuál ha introducudo el usuario y obligar a que inserte un disco o tarjeta en concreto.

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno,perdonar mi ignorancia, pero casi no me entero jeje XD. En Realidad soi novato en el mundo "verdadero" de linux, digo verdadero porqué ubuntu la verdad esque esconde todas esas historias y no sabes como funcionan las cosas internamente....

Mirar, aqui pego el lsusb, lo que es el pendrive no me sale ningún nombre de fabricante ni nada :S.

Es muy raro, mirar, el lsusb:

```

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1267:0210 Logic3 / SpectraVideo plc  //RATON USB

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0204:6025  //PENDRIVE NO AHI NINGÚN NOMBRE DE FABRICANTE NI NADA..

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Pues aver si puedo porfín hacer funciona un pendrive usb en gentoo ya que estoi harto de gastar cd's para meter una cosilla de nada, jeje.

Entonces, que me recomendais que haga?  en dmesg me aparece toda esa lista y no me entero, no me da ningúna ruta donde crea el nodo el pendrive ni nada....

Que es eso de verbose ?? Para que sirve desactivarlo?

Espero sus respuestas.

De verdad MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS, por vuestras respuetas y por vuestra rapidez.

Viva gentoo! y viva esta comunidad que es cojonuda!!!

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Tambien tengo que añadir, que he entrado en My Computer, y como tengo instalado esto para que me automonte las unidades, he entrado a My computer y ahi esta el iconito bonito de Flash Disk, pero claro no entra... le doi a automontar y nanai de la china, no funcióna.

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Otra cosita más..... ya conseguí averiguar donde me asignaba el usb el kernel.... y ha sido de casualidad con el gparted..

Era el /dev/sdb..... he echo un mount y listo..

Pero me he quedado mosqueado... porqué no ahi ningúna info donde diga donde te asigna el usb el kernel (porque el dmesg no he encontrado nada, ya que al hacer dmesg no me aparece nada de /dev/sdb).

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Bueno, pues ahora, sabiendo que el pendrive es /dev/sdb, haz un

# ls /dev/disk/by-id -l

y verás cual de los enlaces que te salen apuntan a /dev/sdb (disco) y a /dev/sdb1 (partición)

Aunque otro día (por tener más discos conectados), el pendrive fuera sdc o sdd o cualquier otro en vez de sdb, los nombres en /dev/disk/by-id siguen apuntando al dispositivo del pendrive. Si los nombres que te salen en /dev/disk/by-id te parecen demasiado largos... entonces ya te he puesto cómo crear las reglas para tenerlos a tu gusto.

----------

## ZaPa

Entoncés porque me han dicho que utilice dmesg? si con:

ls /dev/disk/by-id -l   puedo saber donde está?

No lo entiendo porqué me recomendaron dmesg, alguien me puede explicar un poco?

Y bueno si no es molestia, me podrian explicar como es ese comando: ls /dev/disk/by-id -l   quiero decir, yo entiendo que el comando hace un listado de harchivos en /dev/disk pero no entiendo que quiere decir ni by-id -l........... y porque miramos esto en /dev/disk que tiene especial /dev/disk??

Muchas gracías. 

Como pueden ver soi muy curioso espero no molestarles mucho.

Saludos y muchas gracías.

----------

## pcmaster

Por lo que veo no dominas mucho la línea de comandos.  :Very Happy: 

Simplemente estás haciendo un listado de los archivos que hay en ese directorio.

Aquí tienes un manual básico de Linux:

http://www.zonasiete.org/manual/

----------

## ZaPa

Un listado  de lo que ahi en ese directorio? que en el nodo llamado "disk" estan todos los dispositivos que pongas o que? esque no entiendo  porqué al hacer un listado al directorio disk me aparece el nombre de usb y donde se monta y todo..

Me podrían explicar un poco?

Saludos.

----------

## Neodraco

En ese directorio aparecen todas las unidades de disco existentes en el sistema, y las diferentes formas de acceder a ellas (por nombre, por UUID, etc). Nada más.

----------

